# Raising a catch basin without excavating..



## rodangus (Aug 22, 2007)

Am doing a parking lot repair including severe corrosion around a 12"x24" catch basin that needs to be raised about 3". I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas about making a riser so as to avoid major excavation...


----------



## pce (Apr 12, 2009)

add a row of bricks, what do you mean by major excavation ? www.ejiw.com are on the web go to their site they have risers also.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Remove the frame and grate and motar some brick in there or go buy a pre-cast 3" riser.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

I have no idea what your talking about. Pictures please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Upstate Carp (Aug 8, 2010)

Should you be doing this work if you need to ask a question like that?


----------



## rodangus (Aug 22, 2007)

*raising a catch basin..*

The reason I was asking is because the frame is cemented in and I didn't want to do any jack hammering. The sewer supply outfit here (Fred Surridge) tells me there are no catch basin risers to be had (as opposed to manholes risers). So I made an inside form and made an in-place cast riser with MG-Krete. Once done that, made a 3/4" plywood form (12"x24") and did a 3/4 layer of Krete all around for the grate to fit in. Works great. 
Turned out to be a rather economical fix once I figured it out and the customer is most pleased Upstate you ahole.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

If there was severe corrosion around the catchbasin wouldn't you be better off removing it & fixing the issue rather than building up on corroded area. It's hard to know without pics. Your solution also doesn't sound more cost effective.

As far as the comment you didn't like, most guys wouldn't think twice about breaking it up, checking out the issue & fixing it. That's the way it is done. No reason to call someone an a-hole because you didn't like the answer.


----------



## sk187 (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard practice is to cut it out and ring it up (concrete manhole risers) set the casting back on replace whatever was cut.

If its in curb you typically go back to the next joint on each side, then get a asphalt patch, mortar the joints and your all done.

It sounds like you got it done one way or another, would you mind posting a picture of it?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

rodangus said:


> Upstate you ahole.


:laughing:
welcome to the boards


----------

